# Digital Radio Reception



## marys9876 (Mar 19, 2009)

Can anyone let me know if an English DAB radio will work in Paphos? If it does, what is the reception like?

Currently in England and wishing I wasn't.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

As far as I'm aware there's no DAB in Cyprus, this may have changed with digital TV coming though.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

marys9876 said:


> Can anyone let me know if an English DAB radio will work in Paphos? If it does, what is the reception like?
> 
> Currently in England and wishing I wasn't.


No it doesn't, if you mean you want to get the UK radio stations.

Best way is either through the internet or a Sky/Freeview box, they have all the major radio stations.

Those are your best bets.


----------



## gressy (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think marys9876 was asking whether it would be possible to receive UK stations on a DAB radio set in Cyprus, simply would a British bought DAB radio set work in Cyprus?

It is a good question because a UK bought digital terrestrial television box (Freeview box) will not work in Cyprus, even though there is digital TV here. The encoding is different. As far as digital radio goes though, the simple answer is no simply because there are no digital radio stations broadcasting in Cyprus at the moment. It is uncertain when or if they arrive they will use the British Band III system (which will mean UK radios will work) or the French Band-L system (in which case UK radios will not work). But as I say it is all academic at the moment.

That said, you can of course receive British radio in the form of BFBS1 and BFBS2 which relay many BBC programmes, on an ordinary FM radio.


----------



## marys9876 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Digital Radio*



gressy said:


> I don't think marys9876 was asking whether it would be possible to receive UK stations on a DAB radio set in Cyprus, simply would a British bought DAB radio set work in Cyprus?
> 
> It is a good question because a UK bought digital terrestrial television box (Freeview box) will not work in Cyprus, even though there is digital TV here. The encoding is different. As far as digital radio goes though, the simple answer is no simply because there are no digital radio stations broadcasting in Cyprus at the moment. It is uncertain when or if they arrive they will use the British Band III system (which will mean UK radios will work) or the French Band-L system (in which case UK radios will not work). But as I say it is all academic at the moment.
> 
> That said, you can of course receive British radio in the form of BFBS1 and BFBS2 which relay many BBC programmes, on an ordinary FM radio.


Many thanks for replying. You are correct, I was only wondering if a digital radio is useable in Cyprus, but not for receiving UK stations. Regards, Mary


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

marys9876 said:


> Many thanks for replying. You are correct, I was only wondering if a digital radio is useable in Cyprus, but not for receiving UK stations. Regards, Mary


OK now I understand, for some reason I assumed you knew there are no digital stations in Cyprus.

However if your DAB radio has an FM tuner it will work, but the vast majority of DAB radios do not have the FM tuners as this sort of defeats the object, but a few do.


----------



## marys9876 (Mar 19, 2009)

yiannis75 said:


> OK now I understand, for some reason I assumed you knew there are no digital stations in Cyprus.
> 
> However if your DAB radio has an FM tuner it will work, but the vast majority of DAB radios do not have the FM tuners as this sort of defeats the object, but a few do.


Thank you for your help. The radio is still in the UK on loan to my daughter and I think it will remain there for the time being until Cyprus catches up. The reception can be spasmodic in England, so I don't digital it is all that is was cracked up to be.


----------

